# Moving from Argentina to DF



## argentina (Dec 31, 2012)

I'd like start apologizing for those who have already replied to these questions, but unfortunately I didn't find updated info in last Threads..

So..

My work contract in Argentina is about to end in Feb. and I was offered 3 additional years in DF.
I'm planning to move by the end of March, along with my wife, our Dog & Our cat.
My office will be locates in Polanco and I intend to travel by car from and to work.

I'll appreciate whether you can provide me with some info and tips regarding the following:

1. What are the most recommended residential neighbourhoods in a reasonable distance from my work (taking in consideration that we would like to be in a place where it's possible to enjoy the area, hang around and eat in nice places..)

2.What is a an average price for a 3 bedroom+ apartment in these areas? (we are looking for a high level standard with furniture and amenities)

3. Can you recommend a good website to look for an apartment or a reliable inmobiliaria?

4. What will be considered a good salary for an expat in Mexico City?

Gracias!


----------



## globalexplorer (Jan 1, 2013)

Hola,
I am new here as well. I look forward to any insights you will gain from responses to your questions. My wife and I are moving to Cuernavaca, and I have similar questions as far as nice neighborhoods and places to shop and eat. (no pets, and 1 bedroom is enough).


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

There have been prior discussions, going back maybe 6 months, addressing these same issues. I'm not going to repeat the extensive information I and others posted to those discussions. So my suggestion is that you find those discussions and take advantage of the advice offered. The one important update regards the relatively recent change to Mexican immigration regulations. It's with that question you should focus before any other, if you haven't already done so. Best of luck.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

You may want to rethink the driving thing. Search for discussions on driving in the DF, and the severe restrictions on same.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

mickisue1 said:


> You may want to rethink the driving thing. Search for discussions on driving in the DF, and the severe restrictions on same.


What severe restrictions are these?


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> What severe restrictions are these?


I'm thinking about Hoy no Circula. Conklin ran into major issues with it when he and his young family moved to the DF.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

mickisue1 said:


> I'm thinking about Hoy no Circula. Conklin ran into major issues with it when he and his young family moved to the DF.


Hoy no Circula means that that there's one day a week when you can't drive your car in the city. I don't see that as a severe restriction, but then I don't have a car and use public transportation and the occasional taxi to get around.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Since the OP is moving from Argentina, I am guessing he won't be bringing a foreign car. If he buys and registers a car in DF, especially if it is late model, he can get the exemption through emissions testing and drive at will.

Here is a Wiki page that explains the exemption process: Hoy No Circula - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

On the other hand, driving in DF can be truly a nightmare if you have to go very far, especially on Fridays and Mondays. I am in DF right now and "enjoying" the adventure (battle?) of getting around in auto. Ughhh.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

circle110 said:


> Since the OP is moving from Argentina, I am guessing he won't be bringing a foreign car. If he buys and registers a car in DF, especially if it is late model, he can get the exemption through emissions testing and drive at will.
> 
> Here is a Wiki page that explains the exemption process: Hoy No Circula - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> On the other hand, driving in DF can be truly a nightmare if you have to go very far, especially on Fridays and Mondays. I am in DF right now and "enjoying" the adventure (battle?) of getting around in auto. Ughhh.


The best way to maintain your sanity when living (and driving daily) in the DF is to organize things so you have as short a distance as possible to travel from home to work. BTW, circle110, the traffic is not as bad as usual today since the kids are still on vacation from school and many people have not gone back to work yet.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Isla Verde said:


> BTW, circle110, the traffic is not as bad as usual today since the kids are still on vacation from school and many people have not gone back to work yet.


I'm sure it is better today because of those reasons but, fortunately, I don't have to go out and drive today!

I still say the secret to lower stress levels in DF is to be able to use public transportation as much as you can and reserve the driving for when there isn't any other option.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

circle110 said:


> I'm sure it is better today because of those reasons but, fortunately, I don't have to go out and drive today!
> 
> I still say the secret to lower stress levels in DF is to be able to use public transportation as much as you can and reserve the driving for when there isn't any other option.


That's excellent advice, though I think taking the Metro at rush hour could be even more stressful than driving. Luckily for me, since I don't have a regular job any more, I rarely find myself on any sort of public transportation during the several rush hours that _defeños_ have to endure on a daily basis.


----------



## argentina (Dec 31, 2012)

Thank You!

Can you please refer me to the discussions you were mentioning? Unfortunately, I have not found replies to my questions.. (and in this post people were writing about 'dia sin circulacion', while I've never askes about it )

Thanks


----------



## argentina (Dec 31, 2012)

Cam someone please help with this questions?!?

---------
So..

My work contract in Argentina is about to end in Feb. and I was offered 3 additional years in DF.
I'm planning to move by the end of March, along with my wife, our Dog & Our cat.
My office will be locates in Polanco and I intend to travel by car from and to work.

I'll appreciate whether you can provide me with some info and tips regarding the following:

1. What are the most recommended residential neighbourhoods in a reasonable distance from my work (taking in consideration that we would like to be in a place where it's possible to enjoy the area, hang around and eat in nice places..)

2.What is a an average price for a 3 bedroom+ apartment in these areas? (we are looking for a high level standard with furniture and amenities)

3. Can you recommend a good website to look for an apartment or a reliable inmobiliaria?

4. What will be considered a good salary for an expat in Mexico City?

Gracias![/QUOTE]


----------

